# National Fertility Awareness Week w/c 31st Oct



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Fertility network UK have launched this year's National Fertility Awareness Week this week. They are hoping to highlight the hidden faces behind infertility and raise awareness. The ******* hashtag is #hiddenfaces and there's further info on their internet page. There was an interview on BBC breakfast yesterday morning


----------

